

Azure announces SSD-backed instances - iancarroll
http://azure.microsoft.com/blog/2014/09/22/new-d-series-virtual-machine-sizes/

======
swasheck
This got quite a bit of buzz internal to the SQL Server community
[https://twitter.com/search?q=%23fasterThanAzureSSDs&src=tyah](https://twitter.com/search?q=%23fasterThanAzureSSDs&src=tyah)

given this post

[http://sqlserverperformance.wordpress.com/2014/09/22/new-
typ...](http://sqlserverperformance.wordpress.com/2014/09/22/new-types-of-
azure-virtual-machines/)

It's especially funny given the fact that they've been touted as a cloud
possibility for SQL Server 2014's "Buffer Pool Extension" functionality, which
essentially allows an administrator to expand the buffer pool (the pool of
memory available to the engine to store data pages and query plans in memory)
to "faster" storage.

